# 7 String V Thread



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

I know they're impractical, but I have GAS and I need some pictures to fap to. Show me some cool V 7 strings.  Especially stuff that is custom or not that common. 

These are really nice, though the strap peg placement on this Gibson is downright mental.


----------



## espman (Jul 19, 2011)

I know it's an 8, still cool though





KxK:


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 19, 2011)

V's are comfy as fuck man !


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

Neck dive city! I tried an epiphone V a while ago and it was awkward to play sitting down, and without strap peg relocation they dive like hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2011)

Negral 7











Another one I can't remember:







Custom ESP for Hiro from Libraian






Singo from United






And technically not a 7, but it's my single favorite ESP ever (even more than some of the other sigs). Make a 7 of this and make it available outside Japan and I'll consider jumping ship:


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 19, 2011)

^ i really love V's especially the last one..


but they take a lot of space in the case..


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 19, 2011)

what about this one
http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f25/new-ars-guitars-7-string-v-shape-pics-and-video-81934.html


----------



## Herrick (Jul 19, 2011)

The headstock on that Gibson is SeX.


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 19, 2011)

Not rare or not as awesome as the other guitars in this thread but here is my Jackson RR-7 with Blackouts


----------



## orakle (Jul 19, 2011)

esp arrow is so fuckin sick

im diggin pretty much every aspect of it


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Neck dive city! I tried an epiphone V a while ago and it was awkward to play sitting down, and without strap peg relocation they dive like hell.



I have a V-Blade, while it's not a 7, I've never had any issue with strap peg location or neck dive, my strap helps too.

The 7 string Epiphone V ?


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 19, 2011)

BC Rich 7 String V


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



I love the fuck out of that thing.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 20, 2011)

well....a nice quick stop over at the Ran gallery gives you quite a bit of gas eh?














that Ken Laurence 'stock is just...just.....thats the only way to describe it.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Agreed Inferno, cosmic faptastic!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> I have a V-Blade, while it's not a 7, I've never had any issue with strap peg location or neck dive, my strap helps too.
> 
> The 7 string Epiphone V ?


 
We may have different playing styles though man; for me I like my guitars kinda high up with the neck at a 40 degree angle or so.

And yeah that one.


----------



## 13point9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jesse from ChthoniC is getting a 7 string Arrow custom shop 

I'll post pics when he puts it on his facebook


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 20, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Jesse from ChthoniC is getting a 7 string Arrow custom shop
> 
> I'll post pics when he puts it on his facebook



I remember there was a thread about it. Looks like he's going for the normal headstock too. Even if I prefer it reversed, this is still gonna be sick.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jul 20, 2011)

Agile Hornet Pro 727 Black EB FX Fixed w/Case at RondoMusic.com







or Agile Hornet Pro 725 White w/ Floyd Rose w/Case at RondoMusic.com


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



I just got a 'rection.

Mr Inferno, thank you muchly for posting this. Now I just need to sell a kidney or two and get one.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't stop GASing before those beauty:






The Eight strings is killer too:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

I prefer more classic shapes myself, like the Gibson. If I could have that as a silverburst version with passives like Brent Hinds has, I'd be happy.  The KxK and Nergal Vs are nice though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Is this a custom shop? It's like my Pat O'brien sig plus a string, I love it


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Imagine trying to take that abroad on a plane. Customs would be fun...

_"Have you got any sharp objects or potential weapons in there, sir?"

"Well..."_


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this a custom shop? It's like my Pat O'brien sig plus a string, I love it [/QUOTE]

sure is, its someones here in ss


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 20, 2011)

Ignore the top one...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Ignore the top one...



IS THIS REAL?!?!?

If so, that 7 string V is SEX.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> We may have different playing styles though man; for me I like my guitars kinda high up with the neck at a 40 degree angle or so.
> 
> And yeah that one.



True 

I've been looking for one of those, how was the neck on it ?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 20, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> True
> 
> I've been looking for one of those, how was the neck on it ?


 
Thick and wide as hell. Definitely too chunky for me.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


>



I love the "metal as fuck guitar" in the same shot with a fucking Line 6 Spider combo.


----------



## ppinkham (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, this one seems a bit obvious, but I've got this feeling that the production run will be fairly small, if it ever becomes available at all...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 21, 2011)

There was talk of a less expensive version I think. I really like the white one he's been using lately.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I know they're impractical, but I have GAS and I need some pictures to fap to. Show me some cool V 7 strings.  Especially stuff that is custom or not that common.
> 
> These are really nice, though the strap peg placement on this Gibson is downright mental.



I wish more 7-string headstocks were symmetrical.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> IS THIS REAL?!?!?
> 
> If so, that 7 string V is SEX.



The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website Indeed, it seems to be.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 23, 2011)

so close to what i'd do as a signature instrument


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 23, 2011)

effin doublepost...i didn't even hit it twice


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2011)

Double post man! I don't like the off-balance shape of the Schecter Vs. :/


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 23, 2011)

at first i didn't either, but the lower wing reaches comfortably right into my knee at the height i strap it up to, so it holds in place really well, at least on me


----------



## powergroover (Jul 24, 2011)

ppinkham said:


> Well, this one seems a bit obvious, but I've got this feeling that the production run will be fairly small, if it ever becomes available at all...



that guitar looks like a toy compared to devin , how big is he actually ???


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 24, 2011)

powergroover said:


> that guitar looks like a toy compared to devin , how big is he actually ???



I know, doesn't the guitar have a 28" scale?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd like a 7-string V for certain, I guess that new ESP will be closest to my budget. I would check out the Schecter but I know from experience that I don't enjoy the necks. 

Then again, if a 725 fixed bridge appears over at Agile/Rondo then we'll see  

Where's Jaden when you need him! As I hate to visit a thread without bringing pictures...:






This agile with a fixed bridge/black hardware please 






Found this pic of a V built around a Carvin 7-string neck blank - mostly nice if a little too sharp in the wings.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/163163-ng-uerilla-d.html Got wood!!!


----------



## fps (Jul 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I know they're impractical, but I have GAS and I need some pictures to fap to. Show me some cool V 7 strings.  Especially stuff that is custom or not that common.
> 
> These are really nice, though the strap peg placement on this Gibson is downright mental.



Has anybody played one of these yet> yes for tech-death or something it would be crazy having a scale length this short, but I like sludgy Mastodon-y riffs, and still think it would clean up fine for complicated stuff with the EMGs in there, even half a step down if you used mahoosive strings. So, anyone? 

I want a guitar that sounds different. It's this or the Devin V I think. Not in a position to try either right now (we know why this is with the Devin...)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

The strap pegs on most Gibson/Epiphone Vs are placed to basically create as bad neck dive as you can possibly have. It would be better if the peg was closer to the bridge. The Devy sig is pretty much the same, and with the extended scale (28" I believe) I imagine it wouldn't balance any better. This is the issue with Vs unfortunately, look awesome but impractical.


----------



## fps (Jul 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The strap pegs on most Gibson/Epiphone Vs are placed to basically create as bad neck dive as you can possibly have. It would be better if the peg was closer to the bridge. The Devy sig is pretty much the same, and with the extended scale (28" I believe) I imagine it wouldn't balance any better. This is the issue with Vs unfortunately, look awesome but impractical.



I'd probably put some weight behind the lower horn to balance it out. As long as this didn't result in me crippling myself trying to lift the sucker.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

fps said:


> I'd probably put some weight behind the lower horn to balance it out. As long as this didn't result in me crippling myself trying to lift the sucker.


 
I would imagine it'd be quite heavy to begin with, the best way to balance it would be with strap pegs.


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Another one I can't remember:


This is Doc Coyle's (from God Forbid) custom V


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2011)

These rhoads style v 7s are givin' me a stiffy...


----------



## fps (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Who the what the where that top one!? It's noooooice!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally found these (whoops, thought this was a 7 but it's not... still bad-assed though )


----------



## fps (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wanna say played a Gibson V today, sounded great, especially clean in fact, and balanced... perfectly!! What is this thing about neck dive? There was none! Upper fret access severely inhibited by strap button on back of neck but I assume that's just Vs for you!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

fps said:


> Just wanna say played a Gibson V today, sounded great, especially clean in fact, and balanced... perfectly!! What is this thing about neck dive? There was none! Upper fret access severely inhibited by strap button on back of neck but I assume that's just Vs for you!!


 
Hmm fair play! I've found Vs to dive pretty badly myself, but then I do like my necks at quite a vertical angle.


----------



## Michael T (Aug 1, 2011)

Agghhh, I'm a hard core ibby fan but DAMN that new LTD V is perfect (minus the actives) it looks almost spot on to my LTD DV8R. Major want.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2011)

Just for the sake of being thorough...








Ok seriously:






I wouldn't mind a 7 String version of this. Full cosmetics and all.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 2, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



I'd be all over that if only that had an FR and not a Kahler.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone have the Nergal signature from ESP? Is it any good?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 2, 2011)

Syriel said:


> I'd be all over that if only that had an FR and not a Kahler.



I don't mind the Kahler as much as the giant DSG on the fretboard. Not only is it ugly, it associates it with a grade A douchebag.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I don't mind the Kahler as much as the giant DSG on the fretboard. Not only is it ugly, it associates it with a grade A douchebag.



That too. Good thing is, you could order it from Dean without the Inlay if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2011)

7 String Vs are so hawt.


----------



## cronux (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck ugly color but otherwise awesome as fuck 











for this COW i would _________ (insert random action)... 

i would get any V shaped 7 string as long as it has a TOM bridge or a FR, everything else (to me) is just ugly as hell


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 3, 2011)

cronux said:


> for this COW i would _________ (insert random action)...
> 
> i would get any V shaped 7 string as long as it has a TOM bridge or a FR, everything else (to me) is just ugly as hell



I would bitch slap someone who sets the corners of his Jackson KV 7 on bare concrete so he could take a picture of it.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2011)

cronux said:


> fuck ugly color but otherwise awesome as fuck



The trans purple is WAYYY sexier IMO.








Just reverse the headstock and I'm sold. ( Yes I'm an aesthetics guy )


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I don't mind the Kahler as much as the giant DSG on the fretboard. Not only is it ugly, it associates it with a grade A douchebag.



That and the headstock being

1) hideous
2) almost as big as the body


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 7 String Vs are so hawt.


Ugh, why couldn't they just put the pointed headstock on this? Not only would've it have looked better, it would also set it apart more from the Nergal signature, which is almost THE SAME FRIGGIN THING.


----------



## Miek (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I haven't actually understood why they decided this new headstock design was good enough to put into production. It's one of the ugliest I've seen.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Simple fix: Stop complaining  They won't change it for us no sense in crying over spilt milk


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a dodgy version of the schecter style headstock, I prefer the cockstock.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a custom for Doc, from God Forbid. I've always loved it



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Another one I can't remember:



This thread is 100% fap, i cant control myself!






it's an 8 string, but oh well


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> BRJ 8 String



I thought that was just a photo shop of an original 7 string one?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 3, 2011)

Syriel said:


> I thought that was just a photo shop of an original 7 string one?



Hmm you might be right!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 3, 2011)

UltraParanoia said:


> Hmm you might be right!



If you look closely the High E and B string are as thick as the Low B and E.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 3, 2011)

Syriel said:


> If you look closely the High E and B string are as thick as the Low B and E.


I did think that  Thought my eyes were playing up on me!


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 4, 2011)

troyguitar said:


>



looks off because of the black headstock.


----------



## cronux (Aug 4, 2011)

one of my fav's 











you just HAD to put a khaler on it didn't you?

and something that's not a V but i want one


----------



## fps (Aug 4, 2011)

really wish the schecters were symmetrical!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 4, 2011)

fps said:


> really wish the schecters were symmetrical!



I wouldn't have a reason to pick one up it they were.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2011)

The schecters looks so dodgy to me.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Aug 4, 2011)

Syriel said:


> If you look closely the High E and B string are as thick as the Low B and E.



That, and the truss rod cover seems like it's a little off center :S


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The schecters looks so dodgy to me.



I've got this in black & it's great! Not 7 content, but just saying that they are great guitars! Good enough for Gary Holt, they are good enough for me


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 5, 2011)

Stef from Deftones' Vs:












There's another one on the ESP CS gallery, but the image isn't loading for me, but from what I can see it looks pretty badass.


----------



## Luafcm (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Bribanez (Aug 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I know they're impractical, but I have GAS and I need some pictures to fap to. Show me some cool V 7 strings.  Especially stuff that is custom or not that common.
> 
> These are really nice, though the strap peg placement on this Gibson is downright mental.


 


I really dig this V but the tuners being behind the headstock bugs me for some reason.


----------



## skeels (Aug 7, 2011)

Love my Hellraiser V7!!
Schecter Hellraiser V picture by skeels1 - Photobucket


----------



## eveningninja (Aug 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I know they're impractical...



How so? They're the most comfortable guitars out there! Strats are impractical IMO.



myampslouder said:


> Not rare or not as awesome as the other guitars in this thread but here is my Jackson RR-7 with Blackouts



Dude, where'd you get that? I want an RR-7 so bad  Do you think I'd ever find any on Ebay? Are they rare to come by?



MetalMike04 said:


> well....a nice quick stop over at the Ran gallery gives you quite a bit of gas eh?






Wow, that gives me such a hardon.


----------



## skeels (Aug 14, 2011)

My other 7 V- much better when I swirled it and stripped and distressed the neck- and swapped out those horrible, horrible tuners!


----------



## noizfx (Aug 15, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I remember there was a thread about it. Looks like he's going for the normal headstock too. Even if I prefer it reversed, this is still gonna be sick.



Yea I started that thread when he posted it on his facebook, pretty sure ESP is gonna be putting out the production run of his signature model, however no ideas of whether they'll be ESP or LTD, although most likely LTD though, in ESP's fashion...

By the way, Jesse's custom is estimated to be completed in October, but considering he'll be on tour during that time, so don't know when he'll actually get his hands on his custom. I'll also post pictures when he has them.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Luafcm said:


>



Yum.



noizfx said:


> Yea I started that thread when he posted it on his facebook, pretty sure ESP is gonna be putting out the production run of his signature model, however no ideas of whether they'll be ESP or LTD, although most likely LTD though, in ESP's fashion...
> 
> By the way, Jesse's custom is estimated to be completed in October, but considering he'll be on tour during that time, so don't know when he'll actually get his hands on his custom. I'll also post pictures when he has them.



Oh my GOD. Just saw the thread. The ESP Arrow that I've bin GASsing for since then. IN A SEVEN.

I'm about to faint.


----------



## Quinny (Aug 16, 2011)

fps said:


> Who the what the where that top one!? It's noooooice!!


That's a Bird Of Prey 7 by Morgan Guitar Works here in the UK. That one also happens to live at my house.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 16, 2011)

How the hell do you tune that thing?


----------



## Syriel (Aug 16, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> How the hell do you tune that thing?



The knobs on top. Turn em like you do on a normal tuner, the strings will turn with them.

The only thing I have with that V is that they share the name with one of DBZ's models.






YUM.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2011)

skeels said:


>



That is bloody awesome.


----------



## skeels (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks man- did it myself...


----------



## Syriel (Aug 17, 2011)

skeels said:


> Thanks man- did it myself...



That's probably the second Gibson-V shaped guitar that's intrigued me. I've never really liked the look of the fat tips.

Nice work on the swirl.


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I might pick up that Korina schecter around the end of october if they are still around. The price on those are pretty good, I think I would take it over the 27in scale agile one.


----------



## alita (Aug 19, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Syriel (Aug 20, 2011)

DO WANT.

Lets keep this thread alive because V's are cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the Decibel designs. Wanna see more finished guitars by him.


----------



## skeels (Aug 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love the Decibel designs. Wanna see more finished guitars by him.


 
Yeah I would LOVE to see a radiant style V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syriel (Aug 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love the Decibel designs. Wanna see more finished guitars by him.



I'm so eager to see the Aviator Prototype finished. It just looks so sexy.


----------



## GabrieleRicciardi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm not in, for now  But i'm looking for a good 7's V guitar with Floyd, there's the JR V 7 Guitars - B.C. Rich But it seems to look too much purple, what V guitar, with floyd, would you suggest me around 300-450?


----------



## GabrieleRicciardi (Sep 13, 2012)

Uh, what about that? Agile Reaper Pro 727 EB DNC Tribal Green Floyd DOT - RondoMusic.com


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 13, 2012)

skeels said:


> My other 7 V- much better when I swirled it and stripped and distressed the neck- and swapped out those horrible, horrible tuners!



I much more prefer these classic designs when approaching the Gibson styled "V".

The above "58" inspired model with the standard open coil traditional pickups are much more to my desire.

I dig the Ran "KL Inspired" headstock on one of the earlier posts.

I would still love to see a proper interpretation of the "67" (Metallica & Schenker) V, with open coil pickups, even with chrome/nickel cover, kluson tuners, etc...


----------



## noizfx (Sep 13, 2012)

I totally forgot about this thread!

Earlier I posted about the guitar Jesse from the Taiwanese metal band ChthoniC getting an ESP custom, then it got made into a signature model, and here is my NGD of it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...251-ngd-esp-signature-content-katana-7-a.html


----------



## etohk (Sep 13, 2012)

Used to own...huge guitar


----------



## skeels (Sep 13, 2012)

^wow dat neck!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Jan 29, 2013)

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230637_332292906886013_1283717850_n.png
new skervesen V soon to be released.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's my custom S7G.


----------



## Whammy (Jan 29, 2013)

If only this was a 7 string


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2013)

I just wish they would make a reverse explorer too.


----------



## Whammy (Jan 29, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> I just wish they would make a reverse explorer too.



Will this do 







Sorry sorry, back to 7-string V's 






Just a mockup I found online.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 5, 2013)

espman said:


> I know it's an 8, still cool though


thats a Amfisound custom. guys have some great guitar work







WeLookLikeGiants said:


> Here's my custom S7G.


now a huge fan of the shape but a strickly7 V guitar... nice! i hope they do one for me. how much? what are the specs?



etohk said:


> Used to own...huge guitar


Is that a Bernie Rico Jr?



UltraParanoia said:


>


i want the 7string version of this soooooooo bad!!!

what do you guys think of these?





jeff loomis sig Schecter JLV-7FR





jackson 2013 sign for trivium's Corey Beaulieu





etherial guitars gwenllian (he does them in 7strings too)








waghorn custom Apocalypse V for Bloodshot Dawn





Acacia assasin 7 custom for kevin schwartz of pathology (also done in 7)





blakhart Bane 7





http://guerillaguitars.net/shop/sv7-st/
http://guerillaguitars.net/shop/sv7fr-copy/
Guerrilla's 7string Vs





grosmann's sign V for NikosG (these guys make some extreme looking Vs: http://www.grosmann.ro/guitars/)





daemoness custom baritone V for the band Annihilation, from my homecountry Portuguese


----------



## mork (Feb 5, 2013)

hey guys great thread. I F***in LOVE V's

and i could be wrong, but i belive i saw a little while ago that BlackKat guitars posted a picture of a new 8 string Floyd Rose meant to go either on one of their axes? or just to post that they offer them as an option? I dunno...just to corrobearte that BCR 8 string V. now I dont have exp. with photoshopping or anything, so i was inept at first to tell the difference on that V what was shopped and what wasnt. (i suppose a 'ctrl +' zoom funct. could show it to anyone...) 
my point is: 8 string floyds are out there. Maybe someone could post a photo, i guess.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 5, 2013)

mork said:


> hey guys great thread. I F***in LOVE V's
> 
> and i could be wrong, but i belive i saw a little while ago that BlackKat guitars posted a picture of a new 8 string Floyd Rose meant to go either on one of their axes? or just to post that they offer them as an option? I dunno...just to corrobearte that BCR 8 string V. now I dont have exp. with photoshopping or anything, so i was inept at first to tell the difference on that V what was shopped and what wasnt. (i suppose a 'ctrl +' zoom funct. could show it to anyone...)
> my point is: 8 string floyds are out there. Maybe someone could post a photo, i guess.



i love freaking f***ing V's too, so confy and badass!
and 8string Vs will bring the end of the world by achieving the most badassery possible.
http://guerillaguitars.net/shop/sv8-k/
oh wait... 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=5998065
follow my thread about a custom V im trying to develop.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 5, 2013)

Northern Ash body w/ flame maple top.
27.5" scale baritone, Rock maple, bolt-on neck
26 stainless wide jumbo frets
Sperzel tuners
Hipshot bridge
500k pots
1V, 1T, 3-way and kill-switch set-up.
Bare Knuckle "Aftermath" pups


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 6, 2013)

WeLookLikeGiants said:


> Northern Ash body w/ flame maple top.
> 27.5" scale baritone, Rock maple, bolt-on neck
> 26 stainless wide jumbo frets
> Sperzel tuners
> ...


i'm getting my BKP Black Hawks installed in my Ibanez  lets see if the can match my expectations, i'm so excited

Custom Doss Guitar for Dino Cazares





http://www.flyingvguitarstore.com/D...ring-Guitar-Flying-V-Custom-On-Sale_3071.html

Neal Moser bastard V





Bauer custom RR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEZy9IC2y4Q


----------



## haffner1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever bought anything from that flyingvguitarstore dot com? It looks a little iffy and I can't even figure out how you are supposed to actually buy anything. It also links to this Custom Electric Guitars | Custom Left Handed Guitars | Artemis Custom Guitars which is more than a little suspect.


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 7, 2013)

My custom shop Razorback V7 on the far left of this picture.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2013)

haffner1 said:


> Has anyone ever bought anything from that flyingvguitarstore dot com? It looks a little iffy and I can't even figure out how you are supposed to actually buy anything. It also links to this Custom Electric Guitars | Custom Left Handed Guitars | Artemis Custom Guitars which is more than a little suspect.



Stay.
The fuck.
Away.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 8, 2013)

AhsanU said:


> My custom shop Razorback V7 on the far left of this picture.


i wish they had production Razorback V 7string Deans :/


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 8, 2013)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> i wish they had production Razorback V 7string Deans :/



They have production regular Razorbacks! But you're right - no V's  They look pretty good but I would question their quality unfortunately. You're much better off with an Agile, or one of the new mouth watering Jackson's. 

Unless you're looking for a V in which case -Jeff Loomis' latest 7 string V is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 9, 2013)

AhsanU said:


> They have production regular Razorbacks! But you're right - no V's  They look pretty good but I would question their quality unfortunately. You're much better off with an Agile, or one of the new mouth watering Jackson's.
> 
> Unless you're looking for a V in which case -Jeff Loomis' latest 7 string V is utterly gorgeous.


i love the looks on Dean Razorbacks. i love the headstock, i love the shape of the V... but they seem to be too expensive and too crappy at the same time :/ and i cant afford an American Dean.

Problem with Agile, Jackson or even the JLV is that none of them really rubs the right concerning what i'm looking for. i'll have to keep digging, but it seems now it a great time to buy 7strings, a lot of big name brands are going after that extra string and making things like 7string Vs less uncommon

please take a look ->http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...50-custom-made-v7-guitar-opinions-tips-3.html


----------



## Anthonok (Feb 9, 2013)

Picked up a B.C. Rich JRV7 off craigslist tonight for $250 might as well have been brand new. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Anthonok (Feb 9, 2013)

Anthonok said:


> Picked up a B.C. Rich JRV7 off craigslist tonight for $250 might as well have been brand new.
> 
> 
> Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android


Sorry for the double post. Can't figure out how to edit with this shoddy app and forgot to add a picture of the guitar. 

PC edit: F this app doesnt even post pictures..


----------



## byte6669 (Feb 9, 2013)

myampslouder said:


> Not rare or not as awesome as the other guitars in this thread but here is my Jackson RR-7 with Blackouts



Not rare? From what I have read only about 1000 of these were made, so you re the lucky one to have this beatiful axe, I would like to get one if I could...


----------



## Hollowman (Feb 10, 2013)

I want this!!! Karl Sanders Dean 7 string V
NILE&#39;s Karl Sanders Talks About NEW Album &#39;At The Gate Of Sethu&#39; & Shredding DEAN Guitars! - YouTube


----------



## AhsanU (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollowman said:


> I want this!!! Karl Sanders Dean 7 string V
> NILE's Karl Sanders Talks About NEW Album 'At The Gate Of Sethu' & Shredding DEAN Guitars! - YouTube



It looks pretty good actually! But I can't imagine how much it'd cost.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollowman said:


> I want this!!! Karl Sanders Dean 7 string V
> NILE's Karl Sanders Talks About NEW Album 'At The Gate Of Sethu' & Shredding DEAN Guitars! - YouTube



You mean this one?






(Sorry -- couldn't pass up an opportunity to post that again!  I actually love this guitar.)


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Gets me every time.


----------



## mcd (Feb 10, 2013)

I just snagged an RR7R of the bay for pretty cheap....stand by for NGD


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 11, 2013)

My baby.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 11, 2013)

^had ESP/Ltd put a floyd on it, i'd be a happy man


----------



## vstealth (Feb 11, 2013)

Pat o'brien has a 7 string version of his first bcr custom shop too as I remember from the gear obsessed video on youtube, best pic I could find of it (far left):




I really cant stand the red bevels of the icon, plain black looks the best imo.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 11, 2013)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> ^had ESP/Ltd put a floyd on it, i'd be a happy man


But it's a signature model.. it wouldn't make any sense. Unless your Jeff Loomis


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> But it's a signature model.. it wouldn't make any sense. Unless your Jeff Loomis


i know. but the Hex7 is gorgeous, a really pretty V. if the sign had a floyd, i'd own one already.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 11, 2013)

Give me that COW7 V looks so hawt! And the BC Rich.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 11, 2013)

I know only one of them is strictly speaking a V, but I sure do love my pointy family.







Actually, with a little imagination, this picture spells: "W-Z-V(upside down)-X"! 






Oh, and worry not, fellow pointy guitar lovers: each of those precious tips was lovingly placed on a small piece of cardboard to protect them from the coarse paving stones of my terrace.


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 11, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I know only one of them is strictly speaking a V, but I sure do love my pointy family.


the Xiphos is gorgeous


----------



## owj (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys! Just wanna ask if anyone have any experience on the ESP LTD V307????


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 4, 2013)

I love vag.. I mean v guitars!


----------



## Robrecht (Apr 4, 2013)

owj said:


> Hi guys! Just wanna ask if anyone have any experience on the ESP LTD V307????



Yep, and I love it. It's my main axe. I switched the EMG's for Seymour Duncan Blackouts because I prefer their sound, but that's a matter of taste. It's a great guitar. Light and well balanced, no neck dive at all, perfect neck profile. After almost a year, everything I wrote in my NGD still stands.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry, only 8 strings, but I guess you'll be okay with it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2013)

*glances over at modded V307 to her left*

Hey boys, can I play too?


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 4, 2013)

Guitarman700 said:


> My baby.
> *pics of Hex7*




To think that I came so close to owning this guitar. But the Loomis was totally worth it! Thanks again dude!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Apr 5, 2013)

BrainArt said:


> Stef from Deftones' Vs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe these guitars belong to Devin Townsend from the Strapping Young Lad days


----------



## marshallH (Apr 5, 2013)

Guitarman700 said:


> My baby.



This is in the esp custom shop gallery


----------



## marshallH (Apr 5, 2013)

Also thanks for taking my thread and making it successful. No sarcasm.


----------



## noizfx (Apr 5, 2013)

marshallH said:


> This is in the esp custom shop gallery



The one in the custom shop gallery is probably for Nergal himself, whereas this one is just the LTD version that's mass produced

The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website


----------



## marshallH (Apr 5, 2013)

noizfx said:


> The one in the custom shop gallery is probably for Nergal himself, whereas this one is just the LTD version that's mass produced
> 
> The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website



I didn't even realize it was ltd, too busy looking at the design. I didn't know they where mass produced though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2013)

Dear ESP, please put this V into production like the 6 string version:


----------



## deathmaster213 (Apr 9, 2013)

Are those ESP neck plates screwed to the top of the far V?


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck this thread in its stupid ass.....grrrrr now I want a V... dammit.


----------



## KGINDI7 (May 8, 2013)

This is my dream V 7, (actually I am a little confused which one among the two.)
One of these will be my next build..



AND


----------



## forshagesan (May 9, 2013)

Always wanted one of those Jackson Rhoades 7's with the reverse headstock. Aesthetically perfect. You used to be able to get them for next to nothing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2013)

KGINDI7 said:


> This is my dream V 7, (actually I am a little confused which one among the two.)
> One of these will be my next build..
> 
> Photoshopped 7string Arrows



If these were real, holy crap I'll be all over those...

These also would look much better with reverse headstocks.


----------



## KGINDI7 (May 9, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If these were real, holy crap I'll be all over those...
> 
> These also would look much better with reverse headstocks.



This model will be my next build. I have ordered most of the parts. 
and with reverse headstocks, these are the new avatars...



And


----------



## fps (May 10, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dear ESP, please put this V into production like the 6 string version:



Jesus Christ I might actually buy one of these if they did that


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 10, 2013)

dang, how did i miss this thread?

i have several v's but only one is a 7....a semi custom agile.











this one is not a 7 nor is it a v...esp actually calls it a flying a. i would love to have one in a 7 or maybe an 8.


----------



## blister7321 (May 10, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dear ESP, please put this V into production like the 6 string version:



are those for who i think theyre for?
if so 
WHAT WHAT WHAT


----------



## mol0tov (May 17, 2013)

hey guys, couldn't resist this thread...

sold this a few months ago, just wanted to throw it on here so you could see the actual color. super low action, really light and perfectly balanced...but the neck was a little too thick and the stock BDSM pickups blow. but other than that, for the price you can't beat it. OFR and ebony board for under 5 bills?? crazy...

also back in the market for another 7 V, will probably end up with the V-307 since i'm an ESP whore. the Loomis 7v looks nice, but a little out of my price range right now.













...and obligatory family pic


----------



## NickS (May 17, 2013)

Sweet collection of V's

Also, welcome to the forum


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 24, 2013)

LIPCoelhoq said:


> thats a Amfisound custom. guys have some great guitar work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ppinkham (May 25, 2013)

Still diggin' mine:


----------



## fps (May 26, 2013)

Anyone here have one of those Gibson 7 string Vs they did? I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on one, scale length 25.5 and it was a done deal....


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 26, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## Robrecht (May 27, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Here's mine
> <pics>





Woo! V-307 owners FTW! Ghstofperdition plays one too, and allseeingeye had one of the first on this forum, and Kozuki was planning to buy one but I don't know if he has yet. We should get together and form a band and even if we just stood around doing nothing it would be THE MOST METAL THING EVER.


----------



## Johnson_LACS (May 27, 2013)

fps said:


> Has anybody played one of these yet> yes for tech-death or something it would be crazy having a scale length this short, but I like sludgy Mastodon-y riffs, and still think it would clean up fine for complicated stuff with the EMGs in there, even half a step down if you used mahoosive strings. So, anyone?
> 
> I want a guitar that sounds different. It's this or the Devin V I think. Not in a position to try either right now (we know why this is with the Devin...)



I've played Explorer 7 and V-7 too, so I can say, that it's classy, and have some crunchy sound, that reminded me of APEX-1, but - I really don't like V's of any sort(had some ball-kick issue with ESP SV a couple of years ago). Apart from that, V-7 sounds really cool, but, the tuners are crappy as f...ck, still - not a big deal to replace them.


----------



## Steve-Om (Nov 20, 2013)

ppinkham said:


> Still diggin' mine:



Oh yes!!! When did you get it? I'm a HARDCORE Devin fan and his guitar is just amazing...

And we'll here's my contribution:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-late-ish-ngd-me-love-purple.html#post3579155


----------



## pondman (Nov 20, 2013)

One missing from this range ?


----------



## AhsanU (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to order my dream Jackson tomorrow. It'll be a wicked 7 string KV2. Can't wait! But then again, I'll have to. Been quoted at least an 18 month build time


----------



## ppinkham (Nov 20, 2013)

Steve-Om said:


> Oh yes!!! When did you get it? I'm a HARDCORE Devin fan and his guitar is just amazing...



I've had it for a year now. I recently talked to Michael Smith at Peavey and he says that they are still sending them out, but there are still production issues. 

Peavey discontinued their PXD line of guitars, and with Devin primarily using his Framus guitars now, I wouldn't expect these to be available new for much longer.


----------



## Steve-Om (Nov 21, 2013)

ppinkham said:


> I've had it for a year now. I recently talked to Michael Smith at Peavey and he says that they are still sending them out, but there are still production issues.
> 
> Peavey discontinued their PXD line of guitars, and with Devin primarily using his Framus guitars now, I wouldn't expect these to be available new for much longer.



Thats a real shame...I thought the same when I saw his videos in the Framus factory, and since he started using his Framus custom live and the PXD for some of the songs, it became logical he was stepping away from Peavey.

I wonder how much would one of these cost...

Beautiful guitar nonetheless, how does it play? im intrigued


----------



## ppinkham (Nov 21, 2013)

Steve-Om said:


> Thats a real shame...I thought the same when I saw his videos in the Framus factory, and since he started using his Framus custom live and the PXD for some of the songs, it became logical he was stepping away from Peavey.
> 
> I wonder how much would one of these cost...
> 
> Beautiful guitar nonetheless, how does it play? im intrigued



It plays amazing. The neck is fast and comfortable, and you can get some fantastic tones out of. Especially with the single coil at the neck. It is a big guitar, and solid. Maybe not the best guitar I have ever owned (RIP EVH EB/MM), but really, really damned close.

Mine is not a production model, so I'm not sure of consistency or quality in normal production models. I'd like to play a production one sometime, just to see if there is s difference in how they play. Cosmetically, mine has minor differences.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys, not to revive a dead thread but is there any way just by looking or reading the specs a person can tell if a V would have neckdive? A 7-string RR/Arrow/Reaper/Hornet is sexy as .... but ever since I experienced the neckdive of my Stealth I'm hesitant with all "metal" shapes now.


----------



## Robrecht (Aug 13, 2014)

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys, not to revive a dead thread but is there any way just by looking or reading the specs a person can tell if a V would have neckdive? A 7-string RR/Arrow/Reaper/Hornet is sexy as .... but ever since I experienced the neckdive of my Stealth I'm hesitant with all "metal" shapes now.



I don't know about that since there are probably a lot of factors involved (neck length, body length, headstock size and shape, weight distribution in the wood, number of strings, weight of the tuners and the bridge, location of the strap buttons) but I can tell you the Ltd V-307 has no neck dive at all. 

By the way: of the "metal" shapes, the Stealth/Xyphos/Warrior type is notoriously neck-heavy -- more so in my experience than a V (I own both a 7-string Xyphos and an Ltd V-307). Since it has two large backward facing legs and no forward facing horns, a V should be more balanced in general.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robrecht said:


> I don't know about that since there are probably a lot of factors involved (neck length, body length, weight distribution in the wood, number of strings, weight of the tuners and the bridge, location of the strap buttons) but I can tell you the Ltd V-307 has no neck dive at all.
> 
> By the way: of the "metal" shapes, the Stealth/Xyphos/Warrior type is notoriously neck-heavy -- more so in my experience than a V (I own both a 7-string Xyphos and an Ltd V-307). Since it has two large backward facing legs and no forward facing horns, a V should be more balanced in general.



Hey thanks, yeah I wish I would have started my "metal" shapes with a non-mega neck dive type.... too bad no local places even have regular Rhoads-esque shapes, and even then I have Clip-Locks so idk about them leting me use one of the store strings...


----------

